# New G5 Broadhead???



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Saw G5 posted a pic of a new broadhead on Facebook, any ideas???


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a rage lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Looks a bit small to be a rage.. then again i only have a quartee in my pocket and not a broadhead

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

is it a version of this maybe??? hard to tell by the picture

http://www.basspro.com/G5reg;-Outdo...duct/10206520/36849?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

2 blade with a larger cutting diameter than the tekans - my guess name will be T2

all steel design is the difference from the rage....


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I had that pop up on my facebook as well, first thought was Rage lol 
Wonder if they made any changes to what the Rage is?
As far as the name, in the post it had the word 'Havoc' capitalized, so I'm thinking that's the name lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mmowen01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Atchison said:


> 2 blade with a larger cutting diameter than the tekans - my guess name will be T2
> 
> all steel design is the difference from the rage....


I agree, looks like an upgraded teken. Hard to beat the all steel body!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

say under the photo new for 2012 like rage but maybe more reliable???

they will release the name at some hunting show in jan. probably.


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

2 blade, 2" cut, better blade retention, 3lb to open. Looks very solid.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope its a larger cut Tekan with the chisel tip head.. Killed deer the Tekan and not impressed with the hole.. Killed deer & coyotes with the T3 not impressed with durability... I've been waiting for Rage to come out with a chisel tip but it looks like G5 may have beat them to it...


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> I've been waiting for Rage to come out with a chisel tip


I actually tried to put a chisel tip on a Rage last weekend, took a 2 blade apart and was going to adapt a tip from a Muzzy on it. After you take the front blade (tip) off the width of the slot is just to wide, after looking at it by the time you take off the needed material and then run a tap over it to put on the threads for the chisel tip, there is just not enough material left unless you fill in the front slot, kind of curious how close the weight would have been to the original.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Predator hit it on the head. I've heard good things about these. They've been testing them for a while. Rage may have a little to worry about...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

STG8008 said:


> I actually tried to put a chisel tip on a Rage last weekend, took a 2 blade apart and was going to adapt a tip from a Muzzy on it. After you take the front blade (tip) off the width of the slot is just to wide, after looking at it by the time you take off the needed material and then run a tap over it to put on the threads for the chisel tip, there is just not enough material left unless you fill in the front slot, kind of curious how close the weight would have been to the original.


 Cant buy it, then build it


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> Cant buy it, then build it


I'm working on it, not giving up yet, thinking i'm going to fill in the slot in the front, put it in a lathe and cut it down then tap it and see what happens. If it works out i'll weight it and post some pics of it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

STG8008 said:


> . If it works out i'll weight it and post some pics of it.


Cool


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

*Memphis, Michigan*  G5 Outdoors, the leading manufacturer of premium archery equipment and design is pleased to announce the addition of the Havoc to the wildly popular line of quality engineered broadheads. The Havoc is surgically designed and scientifically engineered for one purpose  to create devastation for big game.

The all-new two-blade mechanical broadhead is G5[SUP]®[/SUP] Outdoors first mechanical head to have Swiss Steel LUTZ blades. This combination alone makes for one of the sharpest blades ever released in the broadhead market. The blades lock in using their new Posi-Lock blade retention system, which is a no o-ring, no rubber band, and no-hassle system. 

The Havoc also has a balanced blade deployment system that allows both blades to always deploy simultaneously, ensuring bigger, and more consistent entrance holes. The new blade cartridge system allows users to change blades quickly and easily with no hassle. The new Havoc is available in 100 and 125 grains and comes with a practice broadhead. 

Havoc Specs:

German Lutz Blades
Posi-Lock Blade Retention
Balanced Blade Deployment
Replaceable Blade Cartridge System
100 and 125 Grain Models
No Rubber Bands or O-Rings
2 Plus Cutting Diameter
Every year we strive to produce some of the worlds best hunting broadheads that assure hunters accurate flight and quick kills, stated Joel Harris, Brand Manager for G5 Outdoors. 2012 is no different, as we prepare to release one of sharpest and most lethal broadheads available in todays industry.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

G5 doesn't state if this is an over-the-top or rear deploying (like the Rage) blade, so not sure.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I said a year ago, take the chisel tekan head and put it on a rage body..perfect mechanical


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

The tin foil tip on the Rage was the reason I didnt like them,glad someone fixed the problem. should be a great head for sure with a chisel tip.


----------

